
The Perfect Desktop - Ubuntu Studio 9.04 - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-studio-9.04
======
pierrefar
Finally one made it to the home page!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=joschi>

~~~
Xichekolas
That _is_ an impressive list, but honestly I'd take self-submitters like this
over the infoworld articles.

~~~
pierrefar
I'll see your infoworld and raise you a Techcrunch.

------
javanix
I'm not really sure how this is any different than any other Ubuntu or Debian
installation. Installing the required packages for multimedia playback and
GIMP and such is fairly simple on any Deb/RPM based distro anyway, and its a
skill that any user will have to learn at some point.

------
cosmo7
Wishful thinking aside, The Gimp < Photoshop.

~~~
jrockway
Not everyone is a professional graphics designer. Sometimes you just want to
resize and sharpen your photo before you put it on your blog.

------
FraaJad
Apparently, not everybody is happy with the graphics performance etc.,

[http://renesd.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-half-
speed-...](http://renesd.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-half-speed-
graphics.html)

~~~
mcantelon
Yeah, I had the same experience (after upgrading to 9.04 b0rked and I had to
reinstall).

~~~
eru
My fiancee had a similar problem. I used some X.org black magic and avoided a
re-install. ("Black magic" because I did not know what finally made it. The
steps outlined in the blog-post did not suffice.)

------
niels_olson
what's the "studio" for if this stuff has to be installed? Consider included
some information on how to modify the color theme. I would think most creative
types would want a neutral gray palette with minimal visual interference.

~~~
sp332
Ubuntu Studio does have a neutral grey palette. Modifying the color is easy,
System->Preferences->Appearance.

I think it's called Studio because the Linux kernel was built with more
aggressive real-time options turned on by default, to reduce jutter in
audio+video capture.

~~~
dhs
Last I heard, the real-time kernel is not part of the current version of
Ubuntu Studio.

I tried it about a year ago, and it was unstable/crashed frequently. Switched
to Ubuntu regular; been happy ever after.

I like the Dust desktop theme.

------
j2d2
That's a lot of work for a perfect desktop. I think the title should be "The
Perfect Linux Desktop".

------
javert
I don't think most hackers are going to see much value in another tutorial
about installing Ubuntu.

This kind of thing can be valuable, but I'm surprised to see it on HN.

